# Crossbows Official press release!



## lscha (Mar 22, 2009)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Aug. 17, 2010

Contact: Brent Rudolph, 517-641-4903 or Mary Dettloff, 517-335-3014


Crossbow Hunting Regulations Expanded for Hunters Statewide

Crossbow regulation changes expanding opportunities for hunters ages 10 and up statewide have been approved by the Michigan Natural Resources Commission and are effective immediately, Department of Natural Resources and Environment officials announced today.

The crossbow regulation changes include the following:

- Lowering the minimum age for crossbow use from 12 to 10 years of age statewide
- Expanding the use of crossbows to all legal hunters during all archery and firearm seasons statewide, except in the Upper Peninsula, where crossbow use will remain prohibited during the late archery and muzzleloader seasons, unless the hunter is disabled
- Allowing the use of modified bows where crossbows are legal
- Including a temporary crossbow permit for hunters with temporary disabilities
- Eliminating a provision that limited the maximum bolt velocity for crossbows
- Eliminating the 3-year sunset provision for the use of the crossbow in the affected section of the Wildlife Conservation Order

Hunters using crossbows will still be required to obtain a free crossbow stamp. The stamp allows DNRE staff to monitor and survey crossbow hunters to determine the effect the crossbow regulations have on hunter recruitment, retention and harvest. Results of the DNRE's mail survey conducted after the 2009 hunting season indicated that participation in archery deer hunting increased after crossbow regulations were liberalized.

For more information about crossbow hunting in Michigan, go online to www.michigan.gov/hunting.

The Department of Natural Resources and Environment is committed to the conservation, protection, management, and accessible use and enjoyment of the state's environment, natural resources and related economic interests for current and future generations. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/dnre.


----------

